# Solved: Wordpad.exe How to INSTALL it



## tensigma (Aug 4, 2003)

Need help to get wordpad to work. Tried the following:

Using Windows xp, could not find Wordpad under accessories. Tried to ADD it as a Windows program; not successful. Under C:\I386, found wordpad.ex_ . Ran Expand -r wordpad.ex_ C:\wordpad.exe. Tried to execute it.

Worpad opened, could choose font type and size. Could enter data and/or open an existing file. BUT Print Preview does not work. Re-checked I386 and also noted nearby, wordpad.ex_, wordpad.chm and wordpad.INF. Reading the letter leads me to believe somehere it should have INSTALLED wordpad in the registry.

What should I have done ? How correct ? During my searches of MS.com knowledge base found all sorts of wordpad errors . such as : http://search.technet.microsoft.com...PAD.exe installation&lang=en-us&Brand=technet

Can't seem to locate the HOW To I need. Thanks for your help.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

At the risk of annoying you by not actually addressing your question ...

Why worry about WordPad? The word processing component of OpenOffice ("Writer") is _far_ more versatile.

OpenOffice is free. 

http://openoffice.2008-suite.com/index.asp


----------



## tensigma (Aug 4, 2003)

tensigma said:


> Need help to get wordpad to work. Tried the following:
> 
> Using Windows xp, could not find Wordpad under accessories. Tried to ADD it as a Windows program; not successful. Under C:\I386, found wordpad.ex_ . Ran Expand -r wordpad.ex_ C:\wordpad.exe. Tried to execute it.
> 
> ...


The OPen office refeence you offerred was NOT free.. nor did it answer the question : How to get a "lite" version of "WORD" or a better version of Notepad with line length control.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Sorry, but Open Office is free.
"OpenOffice is free software, available under the GNU Lesser General Public License (LGPL)".

There is no "lite" version of Microsoft Word, and no better solution the Open Office Writer as far as I know, however another FREE option is Abi word
http://www.abisource.com/


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

Here is the Home of OpenOffice.org (The other link may be someone re-packaging OpenOffice--- but it is FREE-- as are all updates of it).
http://www.openoffice.org/

Now, to get back to your question:
If you have the full CD of XP- you can install XP on top of itself and that will re-install Wordpad (without losing data--- HOWEVER, back it up first, anyway)

Here is a step-by-step I read somewhere:


> you need to re-install Windows XP over itself:
> 
> 1.) Put your Windows XP cd in the drive and reboot the system to the cd.
> 2.) It will go thru the search of your system, THIS NEXT PART IS VERRRRRY IMPORTANT....!!!
> ...


I'd still back your data up first--- good luck.


----------

